# Pet hammocks/tunnels



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

As some of you know, I make pet hammocks/tunnels etc...

I have a load of fleece to use up and was wondering if anyone would want any of the hammocks etc??

My website isnt set up yet properly, but i have hammocks ready

Would anyone want some?

Prices are:
£4 small hammocks
£5 medium hammocks
£6 large hammocks

£5 medium corner hammocks
£6 large corner hammocks

£8 tunnels

Postage is £2 per order

I dont have a pic of a corner one atm


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi what sizes are they please and how much for postage:thumbup:
Always on the lookout for more hammocks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My ratties have asked for a tunnel please, they saw the hammock you made for the meeces and they have been sulking ever since, its unbearable living with pouting rats. The meeces adore their chrissy present hammock btw.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

kittypaws said:


> Hi what sizes are they please and how much for postage:thumbup:
> Always on the lookout for more hammocks


Postage is £2.00 per order 

Small: 24cm x 24cm
Medium: 38cm x 38cm
Large: 48cm x 48cm

Tunnels are 45cm x 20cm

Medium corner: 38cm x 38cm x 48cm
Large corner: 50cm x 50cm x 65cm


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My ratties have asked for a tunnel please, they saw the hammock you made for the meeces and they have been sulking ever since, its unbearable living with pouting rats. The meeces adore their chrissy present hammock btw.


Awwww. Well i will make them a tunnel. What colour??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Awwww. Well i will make them a tunnel. What colour??


Tis for the boys so anything boyish please, have you got any of the camouflage left?


----------



## kittypaws (Jun 8, 2008)

Will have to wait til payday (Friday ) to place an order but am definately keen, 
My girls love the tunnels,well ripping out the insides of them anyway!!
Naughty girls


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Tis for the boys so anything boyish please, have you got any of the camouflage left?


I have the dark grey camo left hun

Also have navy with red stars on and lots of plain colours


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

kittypaws said:


> Will have to wait til payday (Friday ) to place an order but am definately keen,
> My girls love the tunnels,well ripping out the insides of them anyway!!
> Naughty girls


I also do shorter versions of the tunnels. They are 30cm in length


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd be interested and if you need someone to code your website just ask, obviously for a price


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> I'd be interested and if you need someone to code your website just ask, obviously for a price


What does coding it mean? :


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey yeah would love three large hammocks...one girly and two boyish...the navy and red stars one sounds brill for one at least if possy. xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hey yeah would love three large hammocks...one girly and two boyish...the navy and red stars one sounds brill for one at least if possy. xx


Will take pics of all the patterned fleece so you can choose. I also have plain purple, pink, blues, black, red and cream


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Will take pics of all the patterned fleece so you can choose. I also have plain purple, pink, blues, black, red and cream


Thanks! Yeah like the patterned stuff i think....i have done crappy home made ones in plain red lol!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I love your hammocks  So did the meeces - they were very upset with me when i took them out to wash them  . They were even more upset when I had to bin them - the little monsters chewed a gazillion holes in it :lol: They would love some more


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I love your hammocks  So did the meeces - they were very upset with me when i took them out to wash them  . They were even more upset when I had to bin them - the little monsters chewed a gazillion holes in it :lol: They would love some more


:lol: bad mummy washing the hammock :lol:

Will get some made hun 

What colours??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: bad mummy washing the hammock :lol:
> 
> Will get some made hun
> 
> What colours??


The mouse sized demolition crew are not fussy about colours


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> The mouse sized demolition crew are not fussy about colours


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok and American dollars would be? I would need a boy and a girl one


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Could I possibly have 3 medium hammocks (2 boys and 1 girlie) and one tunnel pweeses :cornut:

I don't mind what colours (although purple and blue are my fav colours hehe)


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you just chuck them in the washing machine or do they need to be hand washed?

And are they good for robo hamsters and gerbils or just meeces and rats?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> Ok and American dollars would be? I would need a boy and a girl one


Um... According to an online converter..

£4 = $6.38
£5= $7.98
£6 = $9.57
£8 = $12.76

Postage would be about $6



B3rnie said:


> Could I possibly have 3 medium hammocks (2 boys and 1 girlie) and one tunnel pweeses :cornut:
> 
> I don't mind what colours (although purple and blue are my fav colours hehe)


Okies 



Chinquary said:


> Do you just chuck them in the washing machine or do they need to be hand washed?
> 
> And are they good for robo hamsters and gerbils or just meeces and rats?


They can be machine washed at 40

I would say no to gerbils as they chew everything. Robos yes. I dont see why not


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> They can be machine washed at 40
> 
> I would say no to gerbils as they chew everything. Robos yes. I dont see why not


ooh cool. I don't get paid for another two weeks so I'll let you know. My robo's are quite old so they'd probably appreciate some comfort.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

More fabrics... This isnt all of them as i cant get to the rest atm 

I only have a metre left of the monsters one


































I also have toy story 3, a bit of cinderella, dora and peppa pig

Plus paw prints and lots of plains


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the stars one and the camouflage one if you have enough of that after TDM...otherwise the monster one. And the spotty one is lovely for the girls! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I like the stars one and the camouflage one if you have enough of that after TDM...otherwise the monster one. And the spotty one is lovely for the girls! xx


K hun. Just been cutting some today. Will let you know when they are ready xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> K hun. Just been cutting some today. Will let you know when they are ready xx


:thumbup: thanks!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are fab Sarah how talented you are..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> They are fab Sarah how talented you are..


Thanks


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

You don't by any chance make things for rabbits do you?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> You don't by any chance make things for rabbits do you?


I most certainly do :thumbup:

What are you after?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sweetie is having a tantrum here because I've told her she can't have one of the pretty tunnels because her bums too big and she's a cat! :cryin::cryin::cryin: Now she's now trying to convince me that she's really a rabbit. What have you done srhdufe...


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know if i'll be allowed to buy one but what have you got?.


I've got a small 10 week old netherland dwarf


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Sweetie is having a tantrum here because I've told her she can't have one of the pretty tunnels because her bums too big and she's a cat! :cryin::cryin::cryin: Now she's now trying to convince me that she's really a rabbit. What have you done srhdufe...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Maybe i will have to start making moggy tunnels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Stephen&Dogs said:


> I don't know if i'll be allowed to buy one but what have you got?.
> 
> I've got a small 10 week old netherland dwarf


I do rabbit suzed hammocks for indoor cages and hides. I dont have any made at the min, but will take piccies when i do. I have plenty of models


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I also now make ice pod/heat pad covers. They fit over the snugglesafe ones 

£5


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow wow wow!!!! those look amazing! I dont have a paypal account as someone tried to steal £200 off me a few months ago via paypal!!  do you take cheques etc?? if you do i'd like 3 small hammocks and 1 medium hammock, all in monster print if you have enough and if not then all in something patterned that looks just as cool :001_cool: 

You are so talented, i wish i could make things like that! x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Wow wow wow wow wow wow!!!! those look amazing! I dont have a paypal account as someone tried to steal £200 off me a few months ago via paypal!!  do you take cheques etc?? if you do i'd like 3 small hammocks and 1 medium hammock, all in monster print if you have enough and if not then all in something patterned that looks just as cool :001_cool:
> 
> You are so talented, i wish i could make things like that! x


:scared: I would be mad too 

I dont mind cheques/postal orders hun x

Trying to get hold of more monster print as i only have a bit left. Not having much luck 

I have enough for a couple. Just checked x 
What other colour do you want hun? I also have toy story


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

will be back from a medium and a small when I get some dosh...these are fab!x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: I would be mad too
> 
> I dont mind cheques/postal orders hun x
> 
> Trying to get hold of more monster print as i only have a bit left. Not having much luck


It took me ages to get my money back but i did eventually because i had never used paypal for such odd amounts PLUS the thieving b****** was in america and i had only ever bought from uk in £'s! Luckily my bank are really good.

Which would you prefer? a cheque or a postal order? And dont worry if you cant get the monster print one, my little fur babies will be happy with what ever is on them :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Which would you prefer? a cheque or a postal order? And dont worry if you cant get the monster print one, my little fur babies will be happy with what ever is on them :thumbup:


You quoted me before i had chance to edit 

I dont mind a cheque. Saves you paying a postal order fee

I have just enough to do a couple of the monsters. I also have the duckies, toy story, ABC, stars, camo, pink hearts, cats, spots, paw prints..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You quoted me before i had chance to edit
> 
> I dont mind a cheque. Saves you paying a postal order fee
> 
> I have just enough to do a couple of the monsters. I also have the duckies, toy story, ABC, stars, camo, pink hearts, cats, spots, paw prints..


 sorry  

I dont mind stars, toy story or duckies, i think they'd look pretty cool :thumbup: my human babies are crazy about toy story though so whether or not they'd make it to the cages is another thing altogether :lol:

I'll send u a cheque then when ever you want it  (is it ok to send it to the return address that was on the parcel u sent me the other week? im sure i still have the packaging  )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> sorry
> 
> I dont mind stars, toy story or duckies, i think they'd look pretty cool :thumbup: my human babies are crazy about toy story though so whether or not they'd make it to the cages is another thing altogether :lol:
> 
> I'll send u a cheque then when ever you want it  (is it ok to send it to the return address that was on the parcel u sent me the other week? im sure i still have the packaging  )


:lol: :lol: bless :lol: :lol:

Yes thats fine hun. Can pm you it again if you want x

I will get them made up tomorrow for you. I have emailed about the monsters fleece cos i reeeeeeeeeally love it


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: bless :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes thats fine hun. Can pm you it again if you want x
> 
> I will get them made up tomorrow for you. I have emailed about the monsters fleece cos i reeeeeeeeeally love it


Im so sad arent i  :lol:

Theres no rush (although im really excited about them now  )

If you pm me your address could you jot down how much i owe you  im too tired to do the simple maths :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Rest of fabrics. You can either have patterned on both sides or a plain on reverse side if you prefer


















































































*The following are cuddle fleece. A bit cozier *


















































*I only have a small amount of this Cinderella fleece*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh could I have the cozy fleece navy one with pink spots for the girls? Thanks hun! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ooh could I have the cozy fleece navy one with pink spots for the girls? Thanks hun! xx


Its actually deep purple hun. Just doesnt show up on the pic properly :blushing:

Is that still ok?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Its actually deep purple hun. Just doesnt show up on the pic properly :blushing:
> 
> Is that still ok?


Yeah that probably better  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah that probably better  xx


Okies 

Will get it finished tomorrow then


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Would these be suitable for ferrets?
If so what size would you suggest for 2 ferrets?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Saria said:


> Would these be suitable for ferrets?
> If so what size would you suggest for 2 ferrets?


I dont see why not 

I would suggest large hammocks i think


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Is medium rattie sized? I'd really like a couple of hammocks  And maybe a tunnel?? Do rats like tunnels?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Is medium rattie sized? I'd really like a couple of hammocks  And maybe a tunnel?? Do rats like tunnels?


They love them :thumbup:.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They love them :thumbup:.


Do you think my new babies would like a corner hammock, normal hammock and tunnel? Dont want to put too much stuff in but the hammocks do seem popular :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Do you think my new babies would like a corner hammock, normal hammock and tunnel? Dont want to put too much stuff in but the hammocks do seem popular :thumbup:


They would love that, they seem to sleep in whatever is placed highest in the cage for some reason, but they would love all of those and you might as well use the higher spaces or they are wasted.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Ta  The cage I have got has some wire platform things but they go right the way across, so I was planning to use hammocks and ladders to give the different levels rather than the platforms.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Is medium rattie sized? I'd really like a couple of hammocks  And maybe a tunnel?? Do rats like tunnels?


I wouls say either medium or large. It depends how many rat bums and if they are fully grown 

Yep they love tunnels


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Could syrian hamsters used the hammocks? 2 of mine are plastic chewers so not very sure!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Could syrian hamsters used the hammocks? 2 of mine are plastic chewers so not very sure!


I have them in with my syrians. You could always try them with one and see how they go with it. If they chew through it, then you will know  :laugh:

Sorry. I guess it just depends on the hammies. Some of them just like to snuggle on them


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I wouls say either medium or large. It depends how many rat bums and if they are fully grown
> 
> Yep they love tunnels


They're only babies, medium should be fine I think! :thumbup:

Can I get a "normal" hammock in this colour:










A corner one in this:










A tunnel in this:










:thumbup:

And can you PM me to let me know how to pay :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I have them in with my syrians. You could always try them with one and see how they go with it. If they chew through it, then you will know  :laugh:
> 
> Sorry. I guess it just depends on the hammies. Some of them just like to snuggle on them


Will order one when I order Runty's new cage and see what she is like with one.

Made one for the guinea pigs once but it wasn't even a proper shape. Just bits of fabric stuck together and hoped for the best :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Made one for the guinea pigs once but it wasn't even a proper shape. Just bits of fabric stuck together and hoped for the best :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It did last for awhile believe it or not! They loved it but they decided it was a toilet so.. Got igloos instead :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> It did last for awhile believe it or not! They loved it but they decided it was a toilet so.. Got igloos instead :thumbup:


:lol: Yeah that would be a deal breaker i guess  :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

How big are the corner hammocks? Might be a nice mummy and buy them one


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> How big are the corner hammocks? Might be a nice mummy and buy them one


Medium corner: 38cm x 38cm x 48cm
Large corner: 50cm x 50cm x 65cm

Can make bigger ones tho if needed x


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Medium corner: 38cm x 38cm x 48cm
> Large corner: 50cm x 50cm x 65cm
> 
> Can make bigger ones tho if needed x


Thanks. Will have a measure tomorrow!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the camo 










*Bet you cant guess who this is for can ya???* 

I managed to salvage it after my machine decided to chew it :eek6: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> *Bet you cant guess who this is for can ya???*
> 
> I managed to salvage it after my machine decided to chew it :eek6: :lol:


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Been coding the site all day guys, you'll soon be buying the stuff from it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> Been coding the site all day guys, you'll soon be buying the stuff from it


I cant wait to use it. Its looking brill already  :thumbup:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I cant wait to use it. Its looking brill already  :thumbup:


Cheers, I can't wait to see it in action (and my hammocks )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> Cheers, I can't wait to see it in action (and my hammocks )


Me neither  :thumbup:

You will have to pm me your address at some point so i can send them


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Me neither  :thumbup:
> 
> You will have to pm me your address at some point so i can send them


Yup! I'll do it when I've finished


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Two more orders for large hammocks from a friend hun, will pm you with colours, showed her the mouse one you did for me and she loved it.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Two more orders for large hammocks from a friend hun, will pm you with colours, showed her the mouse one you did for me and she loved it.


More already. Wow :thumbup:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it possible to get a small corner hammock? My robos are tiny and I think they'd get lost in the medium one.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> Is it possible to get a small corner hammock? My robos are tiny and I think they'd get lost in the medium one.


Yes i can make one 

They would be £4


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes i can make one
> 
> They would be £4


=D

I'll take one! Would it be possible to get the beige one with brown and blue circles?

Now, do I get a tunnel too... decisions decisions!


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

I would love one of these for my rats! 
Would I need a small or a medium for 2 boys?
Could I possibly have the cat print? (If you have enough of it) Or if not then which materials do you have left?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> =D
> 
> I'll take one! Would it be possible to get the beige one with brown and blue circles?
> 
> Now, do I get a tunnel too... decisions decisions!


Yes thats fine. I will get it made x



Saria said:


> I would love one of these for my rats!
> Would I need a small or a medium for 2 boys?
> Could I possibly have the cat print? (If you have enough of it) Or if not then which materials do you have left?


I would say medium as rats grow quite big 

Have quite a bit of the cat print left x


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Yay  I'll PM you


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes thats fine. I will get it made x


Horrah!

I'll just stick with the hammock for now please. =] Could you pm me your details for payment.


----------

